# Dencoop: SH!t - another efin PCD delivery story - lol | 4/20/2012



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice! Amazing how much wheels transform the look of a vehicle.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Valentino15 said:


> Great pics! Did they have an AH7 to drive on the track? Im signed up to pick mine up on May 10th.


We don't have an active hybrid 7 series in our fleet but we do have two 750Li vehicles to drive, as long as they are not down for service.

One of our 7 series vehicles was still in for service waiting on parts when Dencoop was here and was not available to be used for the driving rotation. We had two 7 series customers that day and only one 7 series vehicle. In those situations we ask if one of the owner's would like to drive a different model. Dencoop was quick to volunteer to drive a 1M.


----------



## Valentino15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds good. I'd be happy to "sacrifice" and drive an M5 if a 7 isn't available. :thumbup:


----------

